# Seperated 6 months, Wife hates my parents, totally at a loss what to do.



## prozac (Jun 12, 2013)

OK


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you in counseling?


----------



## prozac (Jun 12, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Are you in counseling?


No. She does not want counselling. Says problem is me not her.

I Even went on my own, therapist highlighted ive grown up with father leading but her mother leading. Also that her family communicate via arguments and mine the opposite.
To be honest, need her to attend but she just not intrested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

prozac said:


> No. She does not want counselling. Says problem is me not her.
> 
> I Even went on my own, therapist highlighted ive grown up with father leading but her mother leading. Also that her family communicate via arguments and mine the opposite.
> To be honest, need her to attend but she just not intrested.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I asked if you were in counseling.


----------



## prozac (Jun 12, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I asked if you were in counseling.


No. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

prozac said:


> No.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a good first step.

Your focus is entirely on her - and every twitch she makes.

You need to get right with you.


----------



## prozac (Jun 12, 2013)

Conrad said:


> It's a good first step.
> 
> Your focus is entirely on her - and every twitch she makes.
> 
> You need to get right with you.


Ok thank you, ill consider it but mentally I feel ok. Spent a lot of my time alone on hobbies, friends, gym and generally doing things I enjoy for myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

prozac said:


> Ok thank you, ill consider it but mentally I feel ok. Spent a lot of my time alone on hobbies, friends, gym and generally doing things I enjoy for myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck to you then.


----------

